# Leaving eggs in viv?



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

So i've searched the forums but couldnt find a straight answer. If i breed a pair of leucs, and their vivarium has a pool of water in it with a slope for easy transition in and out, can i leave the eggs in the viv?when they hatch, the male will take them to the water right? but i want to know if i can leave them in the pool of water until they morph out?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

That should work but keep in mind tads can be carnivorous. Thats why people raise them individually. There are people who raise them together and say it leads to bigger froglets tho.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

The tadpoles left in the tank will probably run out of food fast, or not have food at all, so you should probably pull the eggs if you don't want to feed each and every individual water pool for each tadpole in the tank. I don't have experience with leucs, but I keep my vent tadpoles together or with similar sized tadpoles so i don't have to deal with managing 40 different water cups.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm curious to know as well. I'd love to watch the adults care for the tadpoles. Seems like it would be very interesting. 

I have no personal experience, but have read of breeders letting the parents raise the tads when they want to slow down the breeding of a specific pair. I've also heard that you have a greater chance of more surviving if they are pulled. I'm not exactly sure what type of pool they have in their vivs though.

From my understanding, some of the tadpoles can be carnivorous, and in other instances the weaker tadpole can lose out on food when being raised in the viv. That could lead to a weaker froglet as well.

Keep in mind, this is all information that I've read and never experienced it. I'm going to watch your post though so I can learn a bit more.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

well the pool would be like about a quarter of the tank, would that be enough space for the tadpoles to have and not eat eachother?


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

With vent tadpoles, similar-sized tadpoles won't eat each other, but I'm not sure about leucs. I keep my vent tadpoles in groups, one clutch to a 1/2 gallon tub, so the water pool doesn't need to be very big for a small group of tadpoles. Also, how will you go about feeding the tadpoles? The adults will not care for the offspring beyond depositing them in a pool.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I couldnt say for leucs, I always take leucs out and rear them in tupperware myself, but my R. imitators do well raising their tadpoles through metamorphosis. The females lay infertile eggs into the bromeliads that are housing the tadpole as a food source.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

The male Leuc will transport the tads.

The tads can live in the tank, but since Leucs do not engage in tadpole care, the tads will feed off of dead fruit flies and detritus in the pond. Keep in mind, that tank raised tads generally morph out smaller than tads that are human raised.

Leuc tads are definitely cannibalistic, but there has been some theories that tads are cannibalistic bc of certain proteins being missed in their diet. I THINK it was Ed that did an experiment, where he increased protein intake of the tadpoles and found that the tads (some kind of thumbnail ... I don't remember exactly) did not try to kill eachother.

Also of note, the general rule is if the parent transports the tadpoles in a group then they can be kept communally, and those transported individually cannot.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> So i've searched the forums but couldnt find a straight answer. If i breed a pair of leucs, and their vivarium has a pool of water in it with a slope for easy transition in and out, can i leave the eggs in the viv?when they hatch, the male will take them to the water right? but i want to know if i can leave them in the pool of water until they morph out?


For various reasons I try and let all of my frogs transport their young as often as possible, whether it be tincs, thumbnails, etc. In your case I would probably place another small container of water in the tank. I often use 8oz glass bowls that are usually called custard cups, or sometimes plastic deli cups in about the same volume. Keep an eye on both your pool and the cup, when your leucs transport they will most likely deposit a tad in each. Since there will likely be more then two tads in the clutch, you can either take the cup out and raise separately or put more cups in there for more tads. The more deposit sites you have the better. Sometimes they deposit more then one in a cup and with the leucs in that small of a body of water, it would be best to separate them, if you want them both! 

If you leave some tads in the tank whether in your pool or cups, many people do not feed them depending on the natural things that grow and fall in the water. I still feed mine, but much less then if I had pulled them. In general I believe the tank raised tads seem more robust when they morph, but that is pretty subjective on my part. I get quite a bit of satisfaction in watching the little guys make their way in their parents world.

Hope that made sense, little on the tired side this eve, but I liked your question


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah I been thinking of leaving the eggs in the tank. The first batch went bad. The second is still going good but I'm afraid that they won't hatch out. Now I got a 3rd batch that has been in the tank for a few days.
I got a pond section. Which you can see in this pic.

106_1603 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

And I been thinking of putting film canisters on the sides. Not sure if that would be big enough. Granted that would make it easy to take the tadpoles out.

Just a noobie with eggs, trying to figure it out.


----------

